# Toddlers are Cute



## Vikingtimbo (Jan 6, 2014)

I got some half decent footage of a tiny Tiger Snake that was kind/brave enough to let me get my camcorder within a few centimetres:

Tiny Cute TIGER SNAKE - YouTube

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

You do know they are venomous, right?


----------



## Vikingtimbo (Jan 6, 2014)

Darlyn said:


> You do know they are venomous, right?



Yep, I'm well aware they're venomous 

But most Tigers are pretty sweet-natured. The few that are game to have a go at you usually give you quite a bit of warning first. And besides, my ambo subscription is all paid up for another year 

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jan 7, 2014)

Juvei elapids are such cute little things.


----------

